# More tassie idiots in yaks



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

As I was setting up to launch the yak, two lads who had launched at the ramp 100m down paddled past in their el cheapo yaks, no PFDs (illegal to not be wearing one in Tas). One of them had his Rottweiller sitting on the front! Surprise surprise the rotty falls off and panics, swims away from yak and further into middle of river. Lad tries to grab his paddle, falls out of yak too then tries to rescue dog. His smart mate, rather than paddling over to help, paddles to shore and then swims 80m to the rescue. Meanwhile both the dog and owner are panicking about drowning. Both were saved but christ there are some numbnuts out there. No :idea:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure are. Hundreds of them.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

So you saw me and my mate ;-)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Reckon the Rotty would have safe on your aircraft carrier


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Natural selection in action!


If that were the case then only the dog would have survived.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Reckon the Rotty would have safe on your aircraft carrier


You have yet to see my driving :lol:


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

To be fair to the lads, the "salesman" probably told them that their SEAK (I'm guessing) kayaks were: 
a) Stable enough for the dog, and 
b)"you don't have to wear a life jacket".

Hopefully they will soon give up the whole thing and there will be a couple more cheap 'yaks on gumtree, or gathering dust, before someone gets hurt.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Reckon they've got Buckley's of ever getting the dog back on a yak - poor thing was absolutely shit-scared  
Can only hope the lads have learnt a lesson about wearing PFDs


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Leash it or lose it!


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Go figure....... 2 heads, no brains. ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeti, i was watching this and i saw the drummer with the crazy eyes and thought of you


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

8)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It is a little known fact that Mick Fleetwood played Catwiesel in the US production.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Ado said:


> It is a little known fact that Mick Fleetwood played Catwiesel in the US production.


Had no idea the yanks had ripped that off too. Presume it was as bad as all their other attempts at Pommy shows.
Couldn't have been as good in the part as Geoffrey Bayldon


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kraley said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Presume it was as bad as all their other attempts at Pommy shows.
> ...


Because my parents are Poms and I was brought up on a diet of ABC television which only played pommy stuff!
Thats my excuse, can't answer for anyone else.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

We identify with pommy shows and films more because the style and humour is what we relate to.

'The Office' is one that is telling. It's very difficult to explain. The original version seems somehow more realistic, less melodrama. The characters are believable, making it more cringe worthy.

I doubt America would get 'The Castle'. I know that the South Africans do. I guess the poms would.
We don't 'insist' on identifying with the culture. It's involuntary.
"...it 'is' in the same sense that Mount Everest 'is', or that Alma Cogan 'isn't'."

BTW, there was never a US version of Catweisel you fools.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Ado said:


> We identify with pommy shows and films more because the style and humour is what we relate to.
> 
> 'The Office' is one that is telling. It's very difficult to explain. The original version seems somehow more realistic, less melodrama. The characters are believable, making it more cringe worthy.
> 
> ...


I confess! I am a fool!
Though I did think that it was unusual that Catweazle could be done by the yanks, but I wouldn't rule anything out.
You got me!
You bastard!


----------

